

A Node.js chat server in CoffeeScript - dhotson
http://dhotson.tumblr.com/post/634304174/node-js-chat-server-in-coffeescript

======
pkulak
I really like CoffeeScript. I've always liked JS because of how first class
closures are, but the C syntax and that damn "function" keyword took a lot of
the fun out. And even if CoffeeScript didn't take care of that, the => symbol
would be worth it alone.

